# Avast SafeZone Browser ?



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Avast is the antivirus program I've been using for years; and I've had no problems with it. (I use other protective programs as well.)

Not long ago Avast downloaded the "Avast SafeZone Browser". I pulled it up just to look at it and even attempted to put some of the "bookmarks" I have in this Foxfire Mozilla browser into it. Could not understand how it worked and didn't try very hard.

Have any of you used this browser; and if so, what has your experience with it been?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

*Avast SafeZone Browser Lets Attackers Access Your Filesystem
GO*


> Another antivirus maker decides to mess around with Chromium default security features and gets it totally wrong
> 
> While Chromodo was caught disabling a crucial security feature called Same Origin Policy (SOP), Avast's Chromium fork is much worse, bringing a series of problems, one of which allows attackers to list and read files from your computer after you click a simple malicious link.
> 
> ...


Read more: http://news.softpedia.com/news/avas...ss-your-filesystem-499990.shtml#ixzz4BBiV04al


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you so much.  I actually went into "add/remove" in my control thingy and did not even see this listed; so I did a search and found the SZBrowser in the regular program files. When attempting to delete them, I kept getting the message I could not do so. Now what should I do?


----------

